# F/S 1980's nicely Painted Citadel/Marauder Wood Elves



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi,

I'm selling some of my 1980's Citadel/Marauder Miniatures Wood with a sprinkle of 1980's High elves in there too. 

I'm looking for £2.50 per figure, a more than fair price! .

The prices are above the lots of figures.

Buyer pays postage- they will be packed so that they are very snug and safe. Also, I will go to the PO and get the package wieghed so that you will pay the correct postage.

If you're interested please PM me or drop me a line below:

[email protected]

Piccies:

*Citadel Elven command Mini's- £22.50* 









*Citadel High Elf Archers Unit 1- £12.50*









*Citadel High Elf Archers Unit 2 £25*









*Citadel Mounted high elves (£5 each)- £15*









*Skarlocs Wood Elf Archers- Regiment of Renown- £50.*









*Wood Elf Wardancers- £25*









*Wood Elf Beastmaster and hound- £5.**Reserved*









*Marauder Miniatures Wood Elf Archers Unit 1-£25**Reserved*









*Marauder Miniatures Wood Elf Archers 2- £25**Reserved*









*Zoat- £14*









Thanks for taking a look,

Darrell.


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Prices have been reduced- very much a bargain!

Thanks for looking,
darrell.


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

*Marauder Wood Elf Archers Unit 1 Reserved*
*Marauder Wood Elf Archers Unit 1 Reserved*
*Beastmaster and Hound Reserved*
*Zoat Reserved*
Cheers,
Darrell


----------

